# Ideal beach



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

This may like a strange question but how do I get to Ideal beach? I'll be comming from the GSP.

Thanks.


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

could you be thinking of island beach ? i never heard of ideal beach


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Perhaps you are asking about Deal, NJ; just North of Asbury Park?

MAP


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks...

I think I found it... Its betwen Port Monmouth and Keansburg (Bayside Parkway, East Keansburg) {North Middletown}. I think Im going to try it this weekend... 

You could see it here:
http://www.fishbox.tv/tna-tackle/
http://www.southernocean.com/beachguide/bg.html


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...+monmouth&state=nj&zipcode=&search=++Search++


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

I went to Ideal Beach this past weekend... so I think... It was a nice beach with a lot of parking up the street from the Port Monmouth jetty. It was not crowded and there were NO lifeguards (as they state) the bathrooms were locked also. I walked out into the water (way out) and I the water never went above my belly button. The water was warm...Overall I would go again. 

I did not catch anything cause I was with my GF and we went to go fishing but ended up swiming and lounging. she just dont get it  ! But it was a GREAT sunny day out and I was with a great looking girl so why complain.  

-phil


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Plove53--- I heard that--- I fish with my GF all the time. The beach, the ocean (or bay) sunrises,sunsets sure do enjoy my time with her. Your right sometimes she just don't get it, but sometimes I just don't get her sh%t either. But she'll do mine so i'll do hers and reminder her the truck leaves at 4:00 am/lol. When the fish ain't bighting, and better yet when they are no one I'd rather be with. By the way,fished Cape May a few times. Hows that stretch of sand doin?


----------

